

Ask HN: Why Do Some Posts On The Homepage Have No 'Points' And 'By'? - npguy


======
anigbrowl
YC backed for-hire postings.

~~~
npguy
Thanks! Makes sense.

------
cdooh
I think it's because they're sponsored posts of sorts. The one's I've seen so
far all seem to be promoting some start-up, probably that are connected to
y-combinator

